# Royal Palm Club at the RIU Palace Aruba



## jlf58 (Jun 16, 2012)

I dindt know RUI did timeshare. Any know or see this place ? Is inclusive optional ? mandatory ? rates ?

any info would be great


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fletch said:


> I dindt know RUI did timeshare. Any know or see this place ? Is inclusive optional ? mandatory ? rates ?
> 
> any info would be great



The timeshares on that property were part of the Aruba Grand.  When the Rui bought the property the timeshares had to stay.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 16, 2012)

I read that. How crappy are they ? I assume you could use rui hotel amenities ? 



ilene13 said:


> The timeshares on that property were part of the Aruba Grand.  When the Rui bought the property the timeshares had to stay.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought and sold one of these recently.

They have fixed weeks, fixed units.  The one bedrooms have two baths.  The two bedrooms two baths do not lock off, I believe.

All inclusive is optional, I believe $69 per day.  The timeshare wing is small, the rest is the all inclusive hotel.

I hear the beach in front of it is very nice stretch of beach.

There are great resources on the owner site:

http://www.arubariutimeshare.com/category/information/


----------



## Larry (Jun 16, 2012)

Fletch said:


> I read that. How crappy are they ? I assume you could use rui hotel amenities ?



Yes you can use all of the RIU amenities and the AI in optional. The rooms are older but in pretty good shape. They have one building with timeshare units and are either 1 or 2BR units. 1BR can have 1 or 2 bathrooms. We almost purchased a week there and checked out some of the units which can be Oceanfront, Pool and Ocean view, ocean view and view of Gardens and Radisson hotel. The best units in my opinion are oceanfront with pool and Ocean view as my second choice.

If you are asking because you want  to exchange that would be extremely difficult and your best chance of staying there would be to rent from a current owner.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 21, 2012)

How far is the TS building from the actual RUI hotel ? I called today and they said its part of the hotel so I am confused. I pictured an older building next to it ?  
Also they are saying the inclusive is $105 per with a 25% discount, I assume thats for exchangers also ? 

TIA




Larry said:


> Yes you can use all of the RIU amenities and the AI in optional. The rooms are older but in pretty good shape. They have one building with timeshare units and are either 1 or 2BR units. 1BR can have 1 or 2 bathrooms. We almost purchased a week there and checked out some of the units which can be Oceanfront, Pool and Ocean view, ocean view and view of Gardens and Radisson hotel. The best units in my opinion are oceanfront with pool and Ocean view as my second choice.
> 
> If you are asking because you want  to exchange that would be extremely difficult and your best chance of staying there would be to rent from a current owner.


----------

